# My first Loewe flamenco



## viewwing

It’s my first dip into Loewe and I am falling hard. Can you guys help me? Am I too ambitious to start with green? I have two other green bags from other brands but none like this shade. It’s so pretty but I’m also contemplating the Atlantic blue and dark blush. I wear lots of black white blues pinks and beiges and occasionally dark reds and browns. What do u guys think? Blue pink or green?


----------



## fsadeli

viewwing said:


> It’s my first dip into Loewe and I am falling hard. Can you guys help me? Am I too ambitious to start with green? I have two other green bags from other brands but none like this shade. It’s so pretty but I’m also contemplating the Atlantic blue and dark blush. I wear lots of black white blues pinks and beiges and occasionally dark reds and browns. What do u guys think? Blue pink or green?
> 
> View attachment 5266799


I think it's so pretty! Love the green!


----------



## Lillianlm

viewwing said:


> It’s my first dip into Loewe and I am falling hard. Can you guys help me? Am I too ambitious to start with green? I have two other green bags from other brands but none like this shade. It’s so pretty but I’m also contemplating the Atlantic blue and dark blush. I wear lots of black white blues pinks and beiges and occasionally dark reds and browns. What do u guys think? Blue pink or green?
> 
> View attachment 5266799



i think it’s a beautiful shade of green and it should blend well with the colors you wear. Personally, I fell hard for the Atlantic Blue (and just bought a small puzzle in that color) but I feel that both colors are effectively neutral.


----------



## viewwing

Lillianlm said:


> i think it’s a beautiful shade of green and it should blend well with the colors you wear. Personally, I fell hard for the Atlantic Blue (and just bought a small puzzle in that color) but I feel that both colors are effectively neutral.


Ooh I saw the small puzzle in Atlantic blue n fell in love as well...too bad i wasn’t ready to get two bags on the same day! Did u see the blue in the flamenco? Was it the same shade as the puzzle?


----------



## wheihk

i love this green! i have the nano size in this color.


----------



## Lillianlm

viewwing said:


> Ooh I saw the small puzzle in Atlantic blue n fell in love as well...too bad i wasn’t ready to get two bags on the same day! Did u see the blue in the flamenco? Was it the same shade as the puzzle?



 No, I didn’t. My viewing and purchase was online via Neiman Marcus. Had I been in a Loewe store, I’m sure I would have been like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## ghoulish

Ooh, that green is divine!


----------



## viewwing

wheihk said:


> i love this green! i have the nano size in this color.


do U reach for it often? how easy is it to match your clothes?


----------



## viewwing

Lillianlm said:


> No, I didn’t. My viewing and purchase was online via Neiman Marcus. Had I been in a Loewe store, I’m sure I would have been like a kid in a candy store!


Ah I see! That’s how I felt when I was at the store last week.i wanted everything! Too bad the blue n blush was oos.


----------



## wheihk

viewwing said:


> do U reach for it often? how easy is it to match your clothes?


i only got it two weeks ago  

it's very easy to match my clothes. i have quite a few green bags.


----------



## viewwing

wheihk said:


> i only got it two weeks ago
> 
> it's very easy to match my clothes. i have quite a few green bags.


What can fit in it? Could you do a what fits inside pic pls? It’s soooo cute! Especially with the gold chain!


----------



## wheihk

viewwing said:


> What can fit in it? Could you do a what fits inside pic pls? It’s soooo cute! Especially with the gold chain!


It really doesn’t fit a lot. But just enough for my essentials.


----------



## wheihk

viewwing said:


> What can fit in it? Could you do a what fits inside pic pls? It’s soooo cute! Especially with the gold chain!


And I use the silver chain from nano puzzle on the flamenco as I prefer the silver


----------



## viewwing

wheihk said:


> And I use the silver chain from nano puzzle on the flamenco as I prefer the silver


Green and silver goes very well... it’s sooo cute in the nano.


----------



## chloebagfreak

viewwing said:


> It’s my first dip into Loewe and I am falling hard. Can you guys help me? Am I too ambitious to start with green? I have two other green bags from other brands but none like this shade. It’s so pretty but I’m also contemplating the Atlantic blue and dark blush. I wear lots of black white blues pinks and beiges and occasionally dark reds and browns. What do u guys think? Blue pink or green?
> 
> View attachment 5266799


I love this green! It will go with so much. I like it with blue and black clothes.
I just got the mini Flamenco in Warm Desert.


----------



## viewwing

chloebagfreak said:


> I love this green! It will go with so much. I like it with blue and black clothes.
> I just got the mini Flamenco in Warm Desert.


I love the mini size too! I might get one down the road too! Tough part is choosing the color! They’re all sooooo pretty!


----------



## wheihk

viewwing said:


> I love the mini size too! I might get one down the road too! Tough part is choosing the color! They’re all sooooo pretty!


I think mini is a practical size


----------



## viewwing

wheihk said:


> I think mini is a practical size


What can fit in it? I think there’s room in my closet for both sizes? The one I got is such a great everyday bag!


----------



## chloebagfreak

viewwing said:


> I love the mini size too! I might get one down the road too! Tough part is choosing the color! They’re all sooooo pretty!


It really is hard to choose a color! I’ve had my eyes on Carmel colored, tan bags this last month, and the Warm Desert fit the bill. However, if I get another I might get a blue or purple.


----------



## viewwing

chloebagfreak said:


> It really is hard to choose a color! I’ve had my eyes on Carmel colored, tan bags this last month, and the Warm Desert fit the bill. However, if I get another I might get a blue or purple.


Both are dreamy... I hope you get to see them in real life to make the choice!


----------



## Greentea

I just tried on the green Nano and love it. So cute! I love the green but would probably choose blue for myself


----------



## Flytosky

Love it! Go for green!


----------



## viewwing

Greentea said:


> I just tried on the green Nano and love it. So cute! I love the green but would probably choose blue for myself


Thanks for your honesty. Did the blue shade have a tinge of purple in it?


----------



## Lillianlm

viewwing said:


> Thanks for your honesty. Did the blue shade have a tinge of purple in it?



This small puzzle is the current blue color - Atlantic Blue.


----------



## Addy

viewwing said:


> It’s my first dip into Loewe and I am falling hard. Can you guys help me? Am I too ambitious to start with green? I have two other green bags from other brands but none like this shade. It’s so pretty but I’m also contemplating the Atlantic blue and dark blush. I wear lots of black white blues pinks and beiges and occasionally dark reds and browns. What do u guys think? Blue pink or green?



I absolutely LOVE this color! Congrats and thanks for the pics showing what can fit inside!


----------



## Greentea

viewwing said:


> Thanks for your honesty. Did the blue shade have a tinge of purple in it?


Not to me


----------



## atoizzard5

hi everyone! I was browsing preloved flamencos and noticed one I may consider purchasing. Can any flamenco owners share if this is how your bag’s date code looks? I always use legitgrails to authenticate Loewe if I do end up purchasing a preloved item.

Thank you!


----------



## Lillianlm

atoizzard5 said:


> hi everyone! I was browsing preloved flamencos and noticed one I may consider purchasing. Can any flamenco owners share if this is how your bag’s date code looks? I always use legitgrails to authenticate Loewe if I do end up purchasing a preloved item.
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 5284304


 
Here is a photo of the date code of my Flamenco, which I bought second hand from TRR. I did not get it authenticated but I own several Loewe bags that I bought new and I felt confident that the Flamenco was authentic. Hope this helps.


----------



## atoizzard5

Lillianlm said:


> Here is a photo of the date code of my Flamenco, which I bought second hand from TRR. I did not get it authenticated but I own several Loewe bags that I bought new and I felt confident that the Flamenco was authentic. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284363



thank you so much! I think we both have the flamenco knot bag  I was unsure if they changed the date code stamp for the newer flamencos with the suede lining.


----------



## Greentea

Lillianlm said:


> This small puzzle is the current blue color - Atlantic Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270985


Is this the true shade? Looks lighter.


----------



## Lillianlm

Greentea said:


> Is this the true shade? Looks lighter.



Yes, the photo is probably a shade lighter than the true color.


----------



## GLangdon

viewwing said:


> It’s my first dip into Loewe and I am falling hard. Can you guys help me? Am I too ambitious to start with green? I have two other green bags from other brands but none like this shade. It’s so pretty but I’m also contemplating the Atlantic blue and dark blush. I wear lots of black white blues pinks and beiges and occasionally dark reds and browns. What do u guys think? Blue pink or green?
> 
> View attachment 5266799


Isn’t green this year’s colour? And that is a fantastic green!
That being said, I have the small flamenco in Atlantic Blue and I would not trade it for the world. I absolutely love it!


----------



## viewwing

GLangdon said:


> Isn’t green this year’s colour? And that is a fantastic green!
> That being said, I have the small flamenco in Atlantic Blue and I would not trade it for the world. I absolutely love it!


Yeah, I’m just not much of a green person. I decided on the pink after all. the blue is awesome but it’s all out of stock now. And I did get the blue puzzle!


----------



## lovebug11

viewwing said:


> It’s my first dip into Loewe and I am falling hard. Can you guys help me? Am I too ambitious to start with green? I have two other green bags from other brands but none like this shade. It’s so pretty but I’m also contemplating the Atlantic blue and dark blush. I wear lots of black white blues pinks and beiges and occasionally dark reds and browns. What do u guys think? Blue pink or green?
> 
> View attachment 5266799


Is this the nano or the small?! What fits?

Love the color and considering buying the same


----------



## viewwing

lovebug11 said:


> Is this the nano or the small?! What fits?
> 
> Love the color and considering buying the same


It’s not the nano and not the mini, it’s one size up, the regular one. A lot fits. I carry a compact wallet, 2 Small make up pouches, a key holder, tissues and an umbrella. It can even hold a 500ml water bottle And a thin cardigan.


----------

